

Why Programming is Hard - msarmento
https://raygun.io/blog/2015/07/programming-is-hard-is-it-a-problem-with-my-brain/

======
simonblack
Let the computer work for you. If you can't remember the key sequence to start
the terminal, install an icon once and click on that thereafter.

It's the 'mental blindness' that is the biggest obstacle to getting work done.
I remember a friend and I struggling to work something out with pencil and
paper many years ago, while all the time we had a fast calculator (our new
computer) humming away right in front of us.

